

Escaping the Von Neumann architecture - ScottWRobinson
https://github.com/quale-quest/sql-mvc/blob/master/doc/Theory/Escaping_the_Von_Neumann_architecture.md

======
dozzie
Pity that the author confuses declarative programming and functional
programming. SQL was never nowhere near functional programming. It's closer to
see it as a Prolog's cousin than Haskell's. This fundamental confusion weakens
author's credibility greatly.

~~~
lafras-h
Good point, I think I should not even link to that blog post that refers to it
as such. [http://thoughts.davisjeff.com/2011/09/25/sql-the-
successful-...](http://thoughts.davisjeff.com/2011/09/25/sql-the-successful-
cousin-of-haskell/)

